
Free, 3 week course on product design - sahkho
https://swd.substack.com/p/coming-soon
======
sahkho
A couple of friends and I open sourced our 3 week course on product design.
We're hoping this can serve as a resource to those looking to up-skill or find
accessible resources to learn design. Just sign up for the newsletter and get
the course straight to your inbox.

We have (combined) design experience from companies like Instagram, Dropbox,
Figma, Spotify, Apple, and more. We also taught this course when we were
students in college :)

